# Beer Mustard Recipe



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

My boyfriend is looking for a nice, grainy beer mustard recipe to make for his grandfather who loves mustard. Does anyone have a good recipe? I found this one from foodtv.com. What do you think? Too much with the garlic and horseradish? (YUM horseradish!!) :lips: 

1 cup mustard seeds
2 cups lager beer
1 1/3 cups malt vinegar
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 1/4 tablespoons sugar
1 tablespoon dry mustard
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 tablespoons horseradish

In a small bowl combine the mustard seeds, lager, and malt vinegar. Cover and soak overnight.

Strain the liquid and reserve in a separate container. Place the soaked seeds in a food processor and pulse 7 to 8 times. In a double boiler, place the cracked seeds and add the strained liquid, allspice, pepper, salt, sugar, dry mustard, garlic, and horseradish. Cook about 90 minutes, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat and let cool, then refrigerate.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Ok, I would say, add the horseradish at the very end, when cool, and bottle immediatly. The heat and flavour of this root is aromatic at room temp. Meaning, cooking it for 90 minutes will completly evap any of its flavour or heat...

Some info on horseradish.
http://www.silverspringgardens.com/h...rms/Facts.html

Here in Ontario a lot of prepared horseradish is made, and just a 30 minute drive from where I live is Brantford which produces 90% of the worlds supply of mustard seed. Both are frequent topics on the local garden shows. One of the prepared horseradish producers that was featured not long back actually has special equipment to grind and bottle their horseradish. It is all done in a vaccumme so as not to lose any of the flavour or the heat


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll let you know how it comes out. My mouth is watering.. I LOVE mustard!!!


----------

